# Lost a post, how do I recover it?



## Flying Crane (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi guys,

I just typed up a post in a thread, and it got lost.  How do I recover it from the temporary files?

thx.


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 21, 2011)

There should be a button at the bottom left corner of the post window if I remember correctly - that allows you to restore to the last auto-saved version of your post.  It's quite robust as I have used it to recover posts even after a system crash.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 21, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> There should be a button at the bottom left corner of the post window if I remember correctly - that allows you to restore to the last auto-saved version of your post. It's quite robust as I have used it to recover posts even after a system crash.



yup, I just found it.  Thanks!


----------

